# Presentation pictures



## Chiles (Jun 13, 2008)

Guys,
I'm looking for some good pictures of "winning presentations" for all catagories of KCBS.    If you have seen my postings I can tell you that I need some help in this. 

Got any really good pictures of turn-ins that I can see?


----------



## Chiles (Jun 13, 2008)

That's what I am looking for!!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 13, 2008)

I look for # 1 a box that has no white sides. What I mean is that there is ample lettuce around the side of the box. I also look at the meat first and then look to see how much parsley was used. I tend to think a box with lots of parsley means a rushed box. Not all the time, but you can tell a rushed box when you see it. I also have seen beautiful boxes at turn in and the meat was not good at all. I know many spend much time on there box, but constant good product will win in the long haul.  Granted " if it looks good, It should taste good" not always the case. Every one is different at the table. Most important, I do not judge box 1 to box 6.(compare)  I judge each and every box by it self.  
Pigs
KCBS CBJ Judge # 8282


----------



## Chiles (Jun 13, 2008)

So I should put the lettuce all the way up the lower half of the box?  

I am guessing that no lettuce should stick outside the box with it closed?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 14, 2008)

Chiles said:
			
		

> So I should put the lettuce all the way up the lower half of the box?
> 
> I am guessing that no lettuce should stick outside the box with it closed?



Thats correct.  Dont let the lettuce stick out.  We use a plastic knife to push the lettuce back under the lid.  Drop me an email and I will send you some of my pics.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 14, 2008)

Uncle Bubba is the box master!  If he wasn't so damn grumpy, he would post a pic or two.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 14, 2008)

Chiles...don't be surprised or upset if some of the folks don't offer up their turn in boxes...its the final step and many people try to do different things to set theirs apart from all of the other boxes...just FYI.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 15, 2008)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> *I look for # 1 a box that has no white sides. What I mean is that there is ample lettuce around the side of the box.* I also look at the meat first and then look to see how much parsley was used. I tend to think a box with lots of parsley means a rushed box. Not all the time, but you can tell a rushed box when you see it. I also have seen beautiful boxes at turn in and the meat was not good at all. I know many spend much time on there box, but constant good product will win in the long haul.  Granted " if it looks good, It should taste good" not always the case. Every one is different at the table. Most important, I do not judge box 1 to box 6.(compare)  I judge each and every box by it self.
> Pigs
> KCBS CBJ Judge # 8282



This is complete and utter ********.  It is not a f$%king garnish contest Chris and it really(seriously) pisses me off to see that you would judge this way.  We spend lots and lots of money to go to contest and you are going to judge my appearance scores by looking at the white on the box and looking at the parsley???  F%ck the garnish!!  Try doing a good box with parsley mixed in it PROPERLY and then tell me it's a rushed box.  An all parsley box is a ton of work to do right.  Parsley mixed in a box is an accent..a finishing touch.  I sure hope like hell you aren't judging at Oinktoberfest.  If you are...let me know before I send my money.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 15, 2008)

Perhaps you should look in to FBA??


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 16, 2008)

NO...Why should I?  

KCBS judges are trained , or at least he was (I was at the same class so I know what was said) trained that it is not a lettuce contest.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree with Bubba on this one.  BBQ is one of the few competiive events where our fate is decided by judges, most of whom know nothing about BBQ.  They've been brainwashed over their life about fall of the bone is the standard for tenderness and worse yet that restaurant BBQ (i.e. boiled ribs floating in sauce is the flavor profile that they are looking for).
The presentation category has become a gotcha category.  Judges straining to see if they can see a brown spot on the lettuce or a sauce smudge on the box and then score down viciously for it.  Remember the teams have no control as to what happens to a box and to how it is handled after we turn it in.  Items can shift.  Other boxes are stacked on top of ours.

We spend over a thousand dollars a contest knowing that there is little hope of breaking even.  We do it for the love of the sport.  In return all we ask for is a fair judging of the product.  Judge the meat!  

I think if most judges had some competition experience that they would make better judges but then we wouldn't have enough judges to man a contest.  It's a dilemma we all face and I guess thats what evens the playing field but it does make you angry when you hear comments like this.


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 16, 2008)

Why would a rushed box make a difference ?


----------



## Chiles (Jun 16, 2008)

A famous KCBS /  Jack Daniels judge told me a story at the Big Apple BBQ about a box turned in with no lettuce at all, just meat.   He said he felt sorry for the group that turned it in because some of the judges looked at it and turned their nose up at it.  In his opinion, it was the best tasting of all the turn-ins.  Some judges did not even taste it because it was not garnished.

His point was this.  It is silly that so much emphasis is placed on presentation.  But presentation is where they start and is the first place you make an impression on a judge.  If it takes all night to make the perfect plate of turn-in food, why not take a few minutes and appeal to the judges eyes to. 

I have to think I am really learning something here.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't see why any garnish needs to be there...its a meat contest period!  I think the FBA is correct in not requiring it for their contests and it is ridiculous to think that someone who could have made the best bbq at a comp can and does get scored down because of something (garnish) that never makes it in to the judges mouth anyway!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't see why any garnish needs to be there...its a meat contest period!  I think the FBA is correct in not requiring it for their contests and it is ridiculous to think that someone who could have made the best bbq at a comp can and does get scored down because of something (garnish) that never makes it in to the judges mouth anyway!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree with Rempe.  SCBA doesn't sanction, but I know they would prefer no garnish.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 16, 2008)

Tony, thanks for sharing the instructions that you were given by Mike!

Sounds like you got some really good common sense type advice there!

I'd be comfortable with you judging my entrees.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 16, 2008)

As posted in the Gen discussion section, I am going to have Merl Whitebook on from the KCBS Board on the radio show tomorrow night to talk about this item.


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 16, 2008)

I would rather see a full box loaded with BBQ and no garnish. In my humble opinion its a waste of  time and food.


----------

